# Wellbutrin and Valium. Can they be taken together?



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

^


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yes. although if wellbutrin is causing anxiety so much so that you need to use another drug (valium) to counter a (major) side effect - one that necessitates pharmacological intervention - then perhaps you need to reevaluate whether wellbutrin is the right drug for you. 

but, rather, if you are taking wellbutrin daily and taking valium prn, sure.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes. Wellbutrin can be mixed with any benzo. It's true in theory, and I've done it personally, having used it with Valium & Xanax.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, bupropion is a NE and DA reuptake inhibitor. Good old diazepam is a GABA enhancer by binding to the GABAa receptors. They are used very, very often in tandem.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For several years my brother took Wellbutrin & Klonopin (as part of his med cocktail), demonstrating how it works with that benzo as well.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks.
Im aware of their pharmacological profiles but was just unsure about the physiological effects of mixing a stimulant with a downer.

Currently experimenting with zoloft 75, generic bupropion 150mg and valium up to 10mg when needed.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey, UltraShy what did your brother die of?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GotAnxiety said:


> Hey, UltraShy what did your brother die of?


I must clarify that I had two brothers.

One is still very much alive and will turn 60 in a month. His physical health is generally good, except back problems that pop up now & then, as they have done for the last 30 years. His mental health issue is OCD. Unfortunately, he's not obsessive enough to demand his mental health professionals get that fixed. His OCD is a major PITA to me as I have to deal with him.

The other one died in 2006 at the age of 45. He dropped dead on his kitchen floor from a heart attack. He called 911, but paramedics were unable to revive him. I have the autopsy report which contains a great deal of medical jargon, though it could be summarized as death by pizza. He was obese and consumed way too much fat, which resulted in blocked arteries. Seems like never seeing a doc & never having a lipid panel done is a very bad idea. While the autopsy tells me utterly useless stuff like the exact weight of his brain, and a totally clean toxicology report, it fails to tell me things I'd find interesting: like how high was his cholesterol level. I'm assuming sky high given the the extreme degree of blockage revealed.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ill be lucky to see my self live to that age the way my diastolic acting right now pushing 111. Guess i better drop this wellbutrin to 150mg or augment it or stop it completely. But i believe my bloodpressure is high from not being on an ssri if that even possible.


----------



## mepan (Dec 2, 2012)

you better stop it completely, believe me.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Xanax's better for wellbutrin induced anxiety.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

swim said:


> I think Xanax's better for wellbutrin induced anxiety.


Wellbutrin doesn't seem to be anxiogenic for me. The panic attacks were there before i even took it for the first time.

Both my GP and Psych refuse to script me Xanax. They say its too addictive and habit forming.


----------

